# Phragmipedium kovachii



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 6, 2016)

This one to show than I’m not the only one interested in Phrags at home… My helper Miss. Gripette too!


----------



## Paphluvr (Nov 6, 2016)

Hopefully she's not thinking "I wonder how that tastes?". Nice photo.


----------



## adiaphane (Nov 6, 2016)

Both are adorable!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 6, 2016)

Both are great (the bloom and Miss Gripette!). The bloom looks quite pink.


----------



## abax (Nov 6, 2016)

That flower is such a glorious sight. The color is perfection.
Ms. Gripette is a Welsh Terrier maybe? Is she smarter than her humans? I love the good square muzzle and the
intent look in her sweet eyes. Give her a good hug for me!
My dogs are looking over my shoulder and sniffing and
would greet her, but they think the time change is crap and it's time for lunch.


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 6, 2016)

Even canines can't help but admire such a beautiful flower!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 6, 2016)

abax said:


> That flower is such a glorious sight. The color is perfection.
> Ms. Gripette is a Welsh Terrier maybe? Is she smarter than her humans? I love the good square muzzle and the
> intent look in her sweet eyes. Give her a good hug for me!
> My dogs are looking over my shoulder and sniffing and
> would greet her, but they think the time change is crap and it's time for lunch.



You are right she is a welsh terrier, smart and very friendly dog!...


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2016)

Beautifull:drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2016)

Cute photo!


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 6, 2016)

Happy photo!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2016)

Cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 7, 2016)

Where is PK from? Usual culture with your other phrags?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 7, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Where is PK from? Usual culture with your other phrags?



I got flasks from Peruflora in 1996. 
Yes! Usual culture… But I notice better growth during the winter time and regression when the temperature was getting higher during the summer time. When I realized I started putting their trays on the greenhouse floor during the summer time, cool and wet concrete keep the pots and roots cool and they like that. And no more problems since!


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Beautiful! Does it take 10 years? I am discouraged for my seedling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trdyl (Nov 7, 2016)

Beautiful!



Ma_sha1 said:


> Beaty! Does it take 10 years? I am discouraged for my seedling
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No, it does not take ten years. I purchased a seedling with a 4 inch leaf span. It bloomed 18 months later. I may have gotten very good grower for my one an only kovachii seedling tset plant.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2016)

It may take 3 years to get to 4" LS.


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 7, 2016)

Cute photo!


----------



## Ryan Young (Nov 7, 2016)

Mine is a division but really slow in summertime , now that it is cooler there is some more movement, i also added a tiny bit of live sphagnum to the base and roots are starting to kick in overdrive


----------



## eteson (Nov 7, 2016)

What a nice picture!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 7, 2016)

NYEric said:


> It may take 3 years to get to 4" LS.





Ma_sha1 said:


> Beaty! Does it take 10 years? I am discouraged for my seedling
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Eric is right, before to get 4 inches seedling it can take 3 years… 
No it doesn’t take 10 years, some did bloom years ago…


----------



## Markhamite (Nov 7, 2016)

Wonderful!


----------



## OR.O (Nov 7, 2016)

I love it! thanks for sharing


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 8, 2016)

You use fake sky as a background!?
I always thought how lucky you where to have lovely skies for your photos.............doh!


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 9, 2016)

Very cute photo!


----------



## firehawk1972 (Nov 12, 2016)

They are both just beautiful


----------



## Rick (Nov 12, 2016)

This is a great flower:clap:

Though I find these guys grow very fast out of flask. I've heard of folks getting these to bloom less than 5 years out of flask.


----------



## Rick (Nov 12, 2016)

NYEric said:


> It may take 3 years to get to 4" LS.



I was just thinking that that big phrag species often come out of flask at about 3" LS.oke:

I think my 9" seedling I got from Piping Rock was only a year out of flask.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2016)

That was grown in Hawaii.


----------



## raymond (Nov 12, 2016)

tres jolie very nice JP


----------

